
Can't Afford a House? Don't Buy One - jseliger
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-10-23/can-t-afford-a-house-don-t-buy-one
======
ArtDev
And when you are retired and can't afford rent increases move to third world
country and live on potatoes

Bloomberg..

Housing ownership is tied with a healthy middle class and healthy economy. If
we banned predatory lending, you would know you couldn't afford it because no
one would approve your 30-year fixed-rate loan!

~~~
malandrew
Counter-example: Spain has a very high rate of home ownership and its economy
isn't doing so well.

The truth is that we don't have enough data points to conclusively state that
home ownership is tied with a healthy middle class and healthy economy.

A healthy middle class and healthy economic are more dependent on housing
affordability regardless of whether or not that affordability involves renting
or buying. If I were a government, I would optimize for how much people are
spending on housing as a percentage of their income.

The number one source of income we should try to keep in check in society is
income from economic rent in all its forms.

